# PALE ECLIPSE: New Classical Music by Billy McBride



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I wanted to share this just made music. I like it much. I know that I have a silly reputation here, but I'm not that bad at all I think. Have a listen.






Thank you,

Billy M.:lol:


----------

